# Horse Meat Scandal - Accountability!!



## Hunters (12 February 2013)

Am I the only one to be deeply disappointed that food/meat has not been tested for approximately 10 years?

Why is this?? Why has no one been looking after the food of our nation?

Why don't giants such as Tesco, The Restaurant Group et al employ food testers?


----------



## Pale Rider (12 February 2013)

Apparently, more testing will be done now, but this cost will be passed on to the consumer.

Tesco et al, cannot afford to test, obviously.

If you want to know what your eating, you should pay for the knowledge.

No need to know what you are selling though.

'Go to a family butcher, nothing like a nice piece of family.'

Interestingly, no one can say whether there is any rat, cat or dog in this mince as they have only tested for horse.


----------



## SaharaS (12 February 2013)

Unbelievable..
may I ask where this was sourced? and if not tested in 10 years..why is it that Defra/FSA have not if the stores have failed to do so? is this why farmers & small holders have such a tough time filling out so much paperwork so that no one else has to check it further down the line? I struggle with there being no checks and if its genuinely accurate,how this has been allowed to happen..no wonder this has happened


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 February 2013)

Hunters said:



			Am I the only one to be deeply disappointed that food/meat has not been tested for approximately 10 years?

Why is this?? Why has no one been looking after the food of our nation?

Why don't giants such as Tesco, The Restaurant Group et al employ food testers?
		
Click to expand...

No your not alone Hunters I feel the same.


----------



## Hunters (12 February 2013)

What I also find very disturbing, is how much the 'meat' travels, half way round the world before it even reaches a supermarket.

And why should the consumer pay for testing?  These super enormous money making machines make huge sums of profit from us.


----------



## SaharaS (12 February 2013)

Pale Rider said:



			Interestingly, no one can say whether there is any rat, cat or dog in this mince as they have only tested for horse.
		
Click to expand...

The rat/cat/dog could easily be in chicken mince tho or anything..'long pig' in bacon/pork dishes and chicken could equally be eel..that would explain the 'chickens being fed a fish based diet excuse'

sickening. I think they should test ALL meats. Its bad enough to think what they include in pre washed veg, chemical wise ..and the processes & chemicals for example used to prepare  for example segmented grapefruits simply for the consumer to receive a 'clean' pith free fruit..let alone what goes into our food when we are led to believe otherwise. I feel this should stand for everything,let alone testing just minced products..again, I don't eat value food,but if they get away with it in that, what a marvellous profit they could make for selling it in place of prime cuts..tescos Finest...does that include TB steak?


----------



## teacups (12 February 2013)

The only one which has come out clean so far, I believe, is Morrison's. 

They have their own farms and abbattoirs, and there was some interview with a meat delivery driver who delivers to all places, and said that Morrison's are notorious for being a pain as they insist on checking everything. 

I don't eat meat, but I know their fresh fish and veg is good - and if they can manage to offer reasonably-priced meat & fresh products, I don't see why the other supermarkets would need to pass the cost on to the consumer.


----------



## Alec Swan (12 February 2013)

Hunters said:



			What I also find very disturbing, is how much the 'meat' travels, half way round the world before it even reaches a supermarket.

And why should the consumer pay for testing?  These super enormous money making machines make huge sums of profit from us.
		
Click to expand...

Para 1.  Food has never beens so cheap.  The large multifaceted companies,  through competition have driven the cost of food down,  to a level where the margins are measurable when buying by the ton,  not by the item.

Para 2.  Whether the consumer should pay for the services provided,  is a moot point,  they most certainly will though.

Alec.


----------



## Maisie2 (12 February 2013)

To me the accountability has to be shared by not only the producers and retailers of these products but also, dare I say it, by people wanting cheap, cheap, cheap meat without any thought into where it has come from or how it is produced   Apparently Waitrose as well as Morrisons have come out of this scandal with 'higher' standards than the other supermarkets, lucky for me as our local supermarket is Waitrose and Morrisons are hopefully opening a store quite close to me next year.  I would think now is a good time for WHW to publicize yet again the appalling journeys many of these poor horses have to endure, although having signed many petitions over the years it probably still wouldn't have much effect.


----------



## TrasaM (12 February 2013)

I think that if the Irish authority had not identified the problem in Ireland that we would still be munching on horse and totally unaware this is happening. Hopefully it will make enough people care about what they are eating and where it comes from. Am shocked to hear that the FSA have not bothered to do any checks for so long!


----------



## Spook (12 February 2013)

Maisie2 said:



			To me the accountability has to be shared by not only the producers and retailers of these products but also, dare I say it, by people wanting cheap, cheap, cheap meat without any thought into where it has come from or how it is produced   Apparently Waitrose as well as Morrisons have come out of this scandal with 'higher' standards than the other supermarkets, lucky for me as our local supermarket is Waitrose and Morrisons are hopefully opening a store quite close to me next year.  I would think now is a good time for WHW to publicize yet again the appalling journeys many of these poor horses have to endure, although having signed many petitions over the years it probably still wouldn't have much effect.
		
Click to expand...

It seems we cannot keep our own house in order (Britain)...... The WORLD H.W. have been bashing away at the transport issue for donkeys years to seemingly no avail. How daft is it that there are not adequate slaughter houses here..... not one is in Scotland

Is the issue transport distance? (for me it is), what do you all consider a appropriate distance?, the treatment of ALL animals prior to slaughter (for me it is)...... lableing lies, (yes again)....... OR is it the eating of horse that is the problem?

It sounds as if horses either have or are about to be banned from the public highways of Romania, this sort of legislation as well as the furore surrounding horse meat is going to result in horse welfare issues as yet unseen in recent times..... It really is time for the charities to get a grip...... if they will not openly support the slaughter houses here in Britain perhaps they should employ a few slaughtermen and build an incinerator, that way they would know all was as it should be and they would be ensuring better welfare alround. That way no one need feel guilty about the need to destroy a horse and they would not go into the downward spiral on the way to god knows where???????  and along the long hidden line, somewhere?, end up as mince in OUR pies.


----------



## amandap (12 February 2013)

How long has DNA testing been a viable option financially anyway? That's the only way to know what species we are eating.
I suspect we have been served horse as beef for many, many years. It's unlikely we will ever know the whole truth imo.


----------



## BBH (12 February 2013)

Stolen from another forum.

Another reason not to eat processed meat.

_Quote ' I stopped buying cheap processed meat years ago after a few night shifts in a sausage factory...

I watched the night supervisor sweep up the factory floor and toss the contents of the dustpan back into the meat hopper

Somehow, I've never been able to bring myself to eat processed meat since.  ' Quote_


----------



## Mellis (12 February 2013)

People appear to want cheap, so the supermarkets supply. I never buy cheap ready made meals. I agree with supporting the local growers and butchers. I still see this as a 'blame society'. Where this meat was produced will probably consider it perfectly acceptable. Always check sources on packaged products or buy locally and avoid the supermarkets.


----------



## firm (12 February 2013)

M&S as well as Morrisons and Waitrose have come out clean so far. 
In the original testing table I saw M&S's 100% british burger was the only one that actually was.  
I read that FSA cannot investigate/test any EU meat product unless there is a good reason for it. I think this all kicked off when an environmental health officer noticed Polish meat products in Newry that were fraudulently labelled or not labelled and started to investigate. It was over 60% horsemeat.


----------



## respectedpony driver (12 February 2013)

I to think this has been going on for years and we will never know the extent.
What about the gelatin that seems to be in a lot of other products,I wonder if that is horse render?


----------



## Hunters (12 February 2013)

Sadly I am old enough to remember the CJD scare (otherwise known as Mad Cow Disease.) 

Will it always be profit before care?


----------



## sybaritelbee (12 February 2013)

It seems as if Romania recently passed laws to prevent horses being driven/ridden on roads which accounts for the fall in value of horses there and one reason they were so readily available. Poor things.


----------



## amandap (12 February 2013)

A UK slaughterhouse has been raided and operations suspended! http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-21434077


----------



## hackneylass2 (12 February 2013)

Dosn't surprise me. 
Especially if the premises in question were not processing for human consumption.
Wonder how many more will come to light?


----------



## NeverSayNever (12 February 2013)

I find it interesting that bute has been found in the meat... except bute is not available/legal for use in Europe, and source is meant to be Romania? So either the bute used was illegal..or the source isnt Romania afterall...


----------



## Wundahorse (12 February 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Para 1.  Food has never beens so cheap.  The large multifaceted companies,  through competition have driven the cost of food down,  to a level where the margins are measurable when buying by the ton,  not by the item.

Para 2.  Whether the consumer should pay for the services provided,  is a moot point,  they most certainly will though.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

It's no wonder some of our farmers are driven to the brink then if a lot of the meat in processed foods come from contaminated sources in Europe.Time for British farmers to promote their products.People need to consider the source of their food,ethically and otherwise,as well as accepting you have to pay reasonable prices for quality and surety of the product. I for one will never buy processed foods again,not that i often do.


----------



## Echo Bravo (12 February 2013)

Well I'm in my middle 60's and I remember when having chicken for Sunday lunch was a highlight and the lamb beef or pork was made to do 2 meals and nothing was wasted and a turkey for xmas well that made 2/3 meals as well(I make it last 2 days), but I also remember bacon ribs, homemade meat and potato pies and my stepfather's Walsh al carte which was a stew with left overs and rice with curry powder, you never knew how it would taste, but the bacon ribs with cabbage and chips was a family favortire.


----------



## Orangehorse (12 February 2013)

This is all - ahem - chickens coming home to roost and s/itting on the supermarket bosses.

Supermarkets drummed on about traceability for their produce.  Cattle and lamb is identified, there are on farm inspections to see that we are looking after the animals up to standard (sigh) and trading standards ready to leap up if there is an ear tag missing.  I am not saying that this is a bad thing, at least we can say that we are doing things correctly.

But it makes me give a very hollow laugh when the supermarkets are insisting that their farmer suppliers are doing one thing, and then letting the meat packers pull a fast one and adding horsemeat.  No wonder it was thousands of pounds cheaper.  Everyone wants cheaper food!

I daresay that those who were at the back of this adulturation had no idea that DNA tests can be carried out on meat samples.


----------



## Alec Swan (13 February 2013)

It wouldn't surprise me to learn that the DNA testing was at fault,  and that it was in fact beef all along!  Remember the positive FMD results,  and it was then found out that many of those sheep slaughtered as infected,  had in fact had an an allergic reaction to the disinfectant used in the transporters?

There is very little of our current system which is fit for purpose,  from the idiots within the EU who hand down the pointless and conflicting regulations,  to those Defra officials in Whitehall,  who insist that those of us who farm comply with the daft directives,  to those who are on the front line,  Trading Standards,  FSA and the RPA Inspectors who all seem bemused by conditions which they accept are pointless and unworkable,  and the truth is that the whole system is a shambles.

Last year,  I sold some shearling ewes to three separate people.  I'd bought them in from four separate breeders,  so the flock of 220 had four sets of IDs.  I have no scanner/reader,  and even if I did,  how would I transfer the information from the reader to a sheet on the side of a field.  "Simple",  said my local TS office "You'll have to record each one manually".   I 'phoned up the TS office where the sheep were going,  and the girl who deals with movement licenses told me not to bother,  as the law was going to change this May,  anyway.  Back I went to my local TS bods,  repeated what the girl from Wales had said,  they decided to check with her,  then came back to me and said that this time they'd turn a blind eye to it. 

With such chaotic systems in place,  the fact that officialdom can't cope with the rules and conditions of trade within the EU,  means that both they,  and the traders,  generally disregard the conditions and rules of trade,  which quite neatly is the answer and reason for the farcical events which we now witness!!

Alec.

Ets,  Whilst our heros are testing for horse meat,  testing for Kangaroo might be an idea too. a.


----------



## MurphysMinder (13 February 2013)

I wouldn't mind a bit of kangaroo Alec, its very tasty.  Its also I think more expensive than beef so doubt it would be used.


----------



## Christsam (13 February 2013)

I am so pleased I am vegetarian and luckily have been for about 15 years so hopefully never had horse!  Though I did think twice before even having vegeburgers the other night as the thought made me feel sick!!  I did note the other morning that a well known supermarket (dont know if i can name!) had a sign up saying they have "very rigorous testing procedures for all their meat which, unfortunately was not enough".  Doesnt seem to me the tests were that good then!

On the bute note, i asked my vet about passports this morning when he came to do jabs as I have signed the part saying he is not intended for human consumption so the medicines form is never filled in.  I thought that it was possible for a future owner to change their mind as its says new owners to reconfirm but, according to my vet, once that part saying he is never intended is signed, it can never be changed.  so that has put my mind at ease anyway (not that i plan on selling him and he would never go to an abattoir anyway).


----------



## Rollin (13 February 2013)

Christsam said:



			I am so pleased I am vegetarian and luckily have been for about 15 years so hopefully never had horse!  Though I did think twice before even having vegeburgers the other night as the thought made me feel sick!!  I did note the other morning that a well known supermarket (dont know if i can name!) had a sign up saying they have "very rigorous testing procedures for all their meat which, unfortunately was not enough".  Doesnt seem to me the tests were that good then!

On the bute note, i asked my vet about passports this morning when he came to do jabs as I have signed the part saying he is not intended for human consumption so the medicines form is never filled in.  I thought that it was possible for a future owner to change their mind as its says new owners to reconfirm but, according to my vet, once that part saying he is never intended is signed, it can never be changed.  so that has put my mind at ease anyway (not that i plan on selling him and he would never go to an abattoir anyway).
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but in France it can be changed.  I d/k about other member states.

The issue is however, that the USPCA in Ireland discovered criminals could forge passports with a kit costing just £3.99 and buy micro-chips on the net.  Buy a horse for 10 euros and sell it for 500 euros, nice work if you can get it. 70,000 horses from Ireland are unaccounted for.

Responsible breeders like myself will be hard pressed to recover our breeding costs.


----------



## Orangehorse (13 February 2013)

The scandal about horse passports is that there is not a central database.  So a horse can be sold,with its passport and the "not for human consumption" bit ticked.  The new owner can apply for a new passport, saying that the first one was lost, and be issued with a new "clean" one with no mention of past veterinary history.

I think all this was pointed out at the time, but hey, ho the Civil Servants know best.


----------



## Christsam (13 February 2013)

Rollin said:



			Ah, but in France it can be changed.  I d/k about other member states.

The issue is however, that the USPCA in Ireland discovered criminals could forge passports with a kit costing just £3.99 and buy micro-chips on the net.  Buy a horse for 10 euros and sell it for 500 euros, nice work if you can get it. 70,000 horses from Ireland are unaccounted for.

Responsible breeders like myself will be hard pressed to recover our breeding costs.
		
Click to expand...

how about horses that are already microchipped? can they get around that too?


----------



## burtie (13 February 2013)

I have shopped at Morrisons for years now, their meat (and generally the other stuff too) tastes so much better than other supermarkets and is all British sourced. I'm glad that does seem to be true as when the scandal broke you do start to wonder about every claim supermarkets make!


----------



## david c (13 February 2013)

"The scandal about horse passports is that there is not a central database. So a horse can be sold,with its passport and the "not for human consumption" bit ticked. The new owner can apply for a new passport, saying that the first one was lost, and be issued with a new "clean" one with no mention of past veterinary history.

I think all this was pointed out at the time, but hey, ho the Civil Servants know best. "

I don't understand how this could be - from 1.7.2009 all foals and any older horses not previously identified must be microchipped when a passport is applied for. All late applications will be signed out of the food chain (ie if if the horse is not passported in the year of its birth, the passport issuing authority automatically signs it out of the food chain. They legally have to do this.

Therefore, how would someone get a new clean one with the horse able to go into the food chain??

Someone else (it could have been in one of the other threads) said bute remains in the horse's system for the rest of its life - seriously? I don't think that can be correct.....

is everyone following this re the use of Panacur Guard - application to any horse means that it cannot go into the food chain,

"4.11	Withdrawal period(s)

Not to be used in horses intended for human consumption.

Treated horses may never be slaughtered for human consumption.

The horse must have been declared as not intended for human consumption under national horse passport legislation."

I suspect not.....


----------



## Doncella (13 February 2013)

burtie said:



			I have shopped at Morrisons for years now, their meat (and generally the other stuff too) tastes so much better than other supermarkets and is all British sourced. I'm glad that does seem to be true as when the scandal broke you do start to wonder about every claim supermarkets make!
		
Click to expand...

I think also that Morrisons is the only supermarket which does not sell halal slaughtered meat except for the stuff in the fridge from New Zealand.
Why hasn't halal slaughtered meat been thrust to the top of the pile of outrage alongside the horsemeat scandal?
However having listened to the Jeremy Whine show and heard the valueless opinions of thick, ignorant eat anything put in front of them cretins I think I've just answered my own question. That the majority of people in this country are just too dense to care.


----------



## lhotse (13 February 2013)

Tesco quoted last night on their official facebook page that only their british organic lamb, organic chicken, finest free range chicken and willow farm chicken is not halal. Beef and pork is not halal either. Seeing as how DEFRA quote that animals slaughtered do NOT have to be stunned first, to protect the religious feelings of muslims, how can anyone be sure that when they tuck into their non-organic british lamb, that the poor animal did not suffer a painful death. Not only that, I am not muslim, and I don't want my meat 'blessed' by a religion that I don't believe in.

Yet another reason why I shop at my local butchers and farmers market, not to mention that they are often better value than the extortionate prices to be found in the supermarket!


----------



## 1stclassalan (13 February 2013)

Before all the vegetarians on here get too smug - have they considered where those little friends of the mushroom might come from? It's a constituent part of the minced meat substitute - that I noticed was advertised on telly twice the other night either side of the news!

Those mushrooms - do not look at all like mushrooms - it looks more like the ooze that trickles out of your average muck heap or the foamin crust on top of brewing beer. Time passed - it used to be called Liquid Paraffin Animal Protein because it all went to make "cake" - cow food - bit like pony nuts and racehorse cubes.

As you need rather a lot of Liquid Paraffin to start doing this kind of work - it's to be on the end of the line in some Oil Refineries!

Now what was that about Rumanian slaughterhouses?


----------



## Kaylum (13 February 2013)

Take it nobody listened to 5 live radio this morning when a guy from morrisons was interviewed and asked if their beef in their meals was 100% British. His reply was most of it was. Also what about other stuff thats meant to be beef like stock cubes etc.


----------



## Hunters (14 February 2013)

Personally, I have nothing against eating horse meat. I'm sure I have eaten it on the continent, however, what I'm fed up of is, being lied to by huge companies, whose only interest is profit!!


----------



## Hunters (14 February 2013)

I think that these companies should pay for a group of food testers who collectively keep a close check on their food.

A food police if you like...


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (14 February 2013)

Republic of Ireland, horses, and passports.

I'll try and keep this brief. This is something that happened to a close friend last year who lives in the Irish Republic. Let's call her A. A had her two ponies stolen from her field. Weeks later after much searching and putting the word out she had a tip off telling her where they were. She drove the 50 miles or so to the location only to discover it was an abattoir. She spotted her ponies still alive, in a herd with others, in a field on the premises. Luckily she's good at thinking on her feet so she went and found the owner and pretended she was a dealer from the UK after buying a few ponies to take home. The owner showed her the herd and she picked out four ponies including her own two. Then the dealer offered to show her some more. He drove off and she followed him in her vehicle, they went a few miles up the road, along a rough track and there, hidden from public view on the side of a mountain, was a massive herd, A estimates there must have been at least 200 horses. All types and breeds from small ponies to TB's to heavies. All destined for the abattoir, said the owner.

A returned with her lorry the next day but not before informing the Garda about her ponies theft and her intention to get them back, the Garda were very interested but said they couldn't help at such short notice as it would take them at least a week to obtain a warrant. The best they could do was to follow her at a distance and stay in the background while she got her ponies. When she got to the abattoir, feeling safe because she knew the Garda were close by and in view, she told the owner she was only collecting her own ponies stolen by him, she had photos to prove they were hers. He became very angry but allowed her to collect and load her ponies and at the last moment, possibly because he was being watched by the Garda, he gave her two passports. Obviously they weren't the passports connected to her ponies but they had been issued that same day and signed by a vet, she found out later the vet is legitimate and works in a nearby town, so obviously he's in league with the abattoir owner.

As she was driving away the abattoir owner and his associates were making 'I'll shoot you' gestures at her. Some days later back at home A started to realise she was being watched and followed, she was terrified for her and her children's lives and a few weeks later she moved her family and ponies to another part of the country and changed her name. As far as she knows the Garda never followed up her complaint with the abattoir owner but there's no doubt that something very corrupt was going on there at the time, and probably still is....


----------



## Kaylum (14 February 2013)

burtie said:



			I have shopped at Morrisons for years now, their meat (and generally the other stuff too) tastes so much better than other supermarkets and is all British sourced. I'm glad that does seem to be true as when the scandal broke you do start to wonder about every claim supermarkets make!
		
Click to expand...

As I said in this thread the Morrisons spokesman was on Five live radio yesterday and when asked if the beef in their meals was 100% british beef he said most of it was!  

So what exactly are we eating when we eat out?  Do people want to start questioning the eating places where they get their meat from.  I think we should. I am starting with out staff canteen which is run by a high profile catering company. I dont think they even use free range eggs.


----------



## Alec Swan (14 February 2013)

gala said:



			....... the Garda were very interested but said they couldn't help at such short notice as it would take them at least a week to obtain a warrant. .......

....
		
Click to expand...

Whether the Law is different where you are,  I can't say,  but here in England,  the Police do not need a warrant to search agricultural land.  A warrant is only needed for a domestic premises,  or so I thought.

Alec.


----------



## amandap (14 February 2013)

I don't know the law in Ireland but I do know a farmer was visited yesterday by a Gard (following local complaints) and told to get a years supply of fodder for his cattle or he would report him to the Agricultural Board. I believe after then talking to neighbours he was returning to insist on seeing a dead calf which had been pulled out of a drain (still alive at that point) by neighbours. Neighbours said it was skin and bone as are all the cattle.  
So it seems the Garda do have some powers. 

Incidentally the locals are very wary of reporting because of reprisals from this man. The situation with his cattle is an ongoing issue...


----------



## Bertieb123 (14 February 2013)

Terrible Story, but have thought about these things happening for a long time, up until the Passport Legislation was looked at and amended a couple of years ago Abattoirs could issue them up to the point of the animal entering the premises! thank god that stopped but I dread to think how many stolen horses went through the system. The horse Passports do need looking at again and it would perhaps help if there was only one issuing body like BCMS for cattle.



gala said:



			Republic of Ireland, horses, and passports.

I'll try and keep this brief. This is something that happened to a close friend last year who lives in the Irish Republic. Let's call her A. A had her two ponies stolen from her field. Weeks later after much searching and putting the word out she had a tip off telling her where they were. She drove the 50 miles or so to the location only to discover it was an abattoir. She spotted her ponies still alive, in a herd with others, in a field on the premises. Luckily she's good at thinking on her feet so she went and found the owner and pretended she was a dealer from the UK after buying a few ponies to take home. The owner showed her the herd and she picked out four ponies including her own two. Then the dealer offered to show her some more. He drove off and she followed him in her vehicle, they went a few miles up the road, along a rough track and there, hidden from public view on the side of a mountain, was a massive herd, A estimates there must have been at least 200 horses. All types and breeds from small ponies to TB's to heavies. All destined for the abattoir, said the owner.

A returned with her lorry the next day but not before informing the Garda about her ponies theft and her intention to get them back, the Garda were very interested but said they couldn't help at such short notice as it would take them at least a week to obtain a warrant. The best they could do was to follow her at a distance and stay in the background while she got her ponies. When she got to the abattoir, feeling safe because she knew the Garda were close by and in view, she told the owner she was only collecting her own ponies stolen by him, she had photos to prove they were hers. He became very angry but allowed her to collect and load her ponies and at the last moment, possibly because he was being watched by the Garda, he gave her two passports. Obviously they weren't the passports connected to her ponies but they had been issued that same day and signed by a vet, she found out later the vet is legitimate and works in a nearby town, so obviously he's in league with the abattoir owner.

As she was driving away the abattoir owner and his associates were making 'I'll shoot you' gestures at her. Some days later back at home A started to realise she was being watched and followed, she was terrified for her and her children's lives and a few weeks later she moved her family and ponies to another part of the country and changed her name. As far as she knows the Garda never followed up her complaint with the abattoir owner but there's no doubt that something very corrupt was going on there at the time, and probably still is....
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Mince Pie (14 February 2013)

I also remember the CJD scare. But, all those people singing Morrison's praises remember they were one of the supermarkets who were happy to buy milk from farmers at a price that was lower than their production costs...

I think the answer is local butchers or farm shops which would be great as the village high street would get a massive boost.


----------



## putasocinit (14 February 2013)

I saw the website photo of the abbattoir in west yorkshire, there were 3 horses in what must be a holding pen, what will happen to them if the plant has been temporarily closed, i hope they wont be left to rot behind walls unseen.

The fact bute is being found in carcasses does this confirm that horses that were once loyal servants otherwise they wouldnt have been given bute, have been sent for meat, how sad, they deserve to be pts gracefully.


----------



## Hunters (15 February 2013)

Does anyone know if these horses have been checked for synthetic hormone changers such as Regumate etc?

This product could have far more reaching problems than bute??


----------



## Rollin (15 February 2013)

NeverSayNever said:



			I find it interesting that bute has been found in the meat... except bute is not available/legal for use in Europe, and source is meant to be Romania? So either the bute used was illegal..or the source isnt Romania afterall...
		
Click to expand...

I don't know about other EU countries but I can obtain BUTE from my local chemist without a vet prescription and my vet regularly gives it out.  If I want more I get it from the Receptionist even if there is no vet in the surgery.


----------



## pines of rome (15 February 2013)

What about leather products, are we also wearing horse as well as eating it?


----------

